# 2016 US 340i w/ adaptive - coding to Euro spec?



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a US 340i with adaptive LED headlights. I am seeing conflicting info on whether it is possible to code my car for the euro features such as anti-dazzle. 

Is it possible with the hardware I already have?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

If you have High Beam Assistant (5AC), it should be possible to code your car for anti-dazzle. 

However, since your car is a F30 LCI, you have the new FLE ECUs and the coding has not been confirmed yet.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> If you have High Beam Assistant (5AC), it should be possible to code your car for anti-dazzle.
> 
> However, since your car is a F30 LCI, you have the new FLE ECUs and the coding has not been confirmed yet.


Thanks. I didn't know for sure if the camera for the high beam assist functioned in the same capacity for he anti dazzle features. I thought someone had posted that some hardware for this was missing on the US spec cars.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

What is FLE ECU's? new gen?

Thanks



dmnc02 said:


> If you have High Beam Assistant (5AC), it should be possible to code your car for anti-dazzle.
> 
> However, since your car is a F30 LCI, you have the new FLE ECUs and the coding has not been confirmed yet.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> Thanks. I didn't know for sure if the camera for the high beam assist functioned in the same capacity for he anti dazzle features. I thought someone had posted that some hardware for this was missing on the US spec cars.


High Beam Assistant comes with the FLA camera, which is all that is needed for the anti-dazzle feature.



vithy said:


> What is FLE ECU's? new gen?


Yes, FLE = Front Lighting Electronics. It replaces LHM+TMS. Based on what has been posted so far, it is on 2016 F15, F30 and F31 with adaptive LEDs. 2016 F8x with adaptive LEDs still have the older ECUs.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for that dmnc02, it sounds like it will take time till the new codes get figured out till we will know for sure which features can/can't be coded on the new cars. I will just try to be patient, definitely exciting though if the European functionality can be added to my 2016 340i!


----------



## phantom701 (Apr 8, 2005)

Has anyone figured out how to do this on the 2016 340i?


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

phantom701 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to do this on the 2016 340i?


Nope.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

ok what is anti-dazzle?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eagle11 said:


> ok what is anti-dazzle?


It is generic term for "Glare Free", most usually referring to Glare Free High Beams, although also applicable to other technologies applied to Low Beams such as Variable Light Distribution, and even auto-dimming rear and side view mirrors:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOSLMs5Pma8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70SWhAjFy0A


----------



## greatbee (Nov 14, 2015)

hey
i have a 340 with active headlight and i am in canada
so, i should have the same thing as you.
just do as the cheat sheet says delete 5ap and 8s4 and that's it


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

greatbee said:


> hey
> i have a 340 with active headlight and i am in canada
> so, i should have the same thing as you.
> just do as the cheat sheet says delete 5ap and 8s4 and that's it


Thanks for the info, what have you done to test it and confirm everything is working?


----------



## greatbee (Nov 14, 2015)

just put it on road at night and turn on high beam assistant
you will tell the difference


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

greatbee said:


> just put it on road at night and turn on high beam assistant
> you will tell the difference


Well, I'm not trying to bust your chops here, but that doesn't really prove what you've accomplished with the coding changes you've made.

For example, you could have changed the way the lights are operating at low speed, but not at high speed. You might notice a difference in how they are working but not getting the full affect of the "tunnel" when you have the HBA on and approach another vehicle on a dark road.

I'm interested though in what you and others figure out, before I go and start messing around with my own car.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

greatbee said:


> just put it on road at night and turn on high beam assistant
> you will tell the difference


The VO coding you mentioned allows the high beams to split and swivel outward in response to other traffic, and that is probably the difference you notice after coding. It does not, however, fully enable the "tunnel" on F3x cars and, as a result, you are still glaring other traffic. There is a long thread on this, but you might just want to take a look at this video by @shadowyman of his US-spec F36 with glare-free high beam fully enabled and compare to what you see on your car.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVqIxFw57J8


----------



## greatbee (Nov 14, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> The VO coding you mentioned allows the high beams to split and swivel outward in response to other traffic, and that is probably the difference you notice after coding. It does not, however, fully enable the "tunnel" on F3x cars and, as a result, you are still glaring other traffic. There is a long thread on this, but you might just want to take a look at this video of a US-spec F36 with glare-free high beam fully enabled and compare to what you see on your car.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVqIxFw57J8


Have to admit that my high beam is not that sensitive as the car in the video. But it still can spilt the high beam or turn one side off keep one side on on my car.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

greatbee said:


> Have to admit that my high beam is not that sensitive as the car in the video. But it still can spilt the high beam or turn one side off keep one side on on my car.


The important difference is not how sensitive the high beams are, but whether or not they "tunnel" correctly. To be clear, what BMW calls the "tunnel" is the shadowed area that you can see tracking an oncoming or preceding car in the video. After VO coding, your high beams will indeed split, swivel outward and turn on and off independently, but you will still not see a clearly defined "tunnel". Give it enough drive time and you will notice other cars flashing you.

To summarize from the other long thread, the LED headlights currently used by BMW (manufactured by HELLA) create the "tunnel" through a combination of two actions:

The high beams turn on/off independently and the reflectors in the high beams swivel (both horizontally and vertically), pointing away from other cars;
Some of the LED emitters (there are multiple ones in each high beam) selectively dim, shadowing a portion of the light projected by each high beam.
Both of the above actions need to happen in order for the "tunnel" to work as designed and for glare to be avoided. On most Fxx cars, VO coding only enables the first action, but unfortunately the second one is the most critical one: in fact, the newer generation of adaptive LED headlights by HELLA (used by Audi) no longer have swiveling reflectors and create the "tunnel" entirely through selective dimming of the LED emitters.

Additional coding after VO coding is needed precisely to enable this dimming action.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Can someone with a European spec LED equipped F30 provide the info for their car's programming and that gets compared to the US cars?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> Can someone with a European spec LED equipped F30 provide the info for their car's programming and that gets compared to the US cars?


There is no need: all the information is in the coding files and I posted the comparison several months ago in the other thread.

As I have mentioned before, I am fairly confident that activating this on F30/31 LCI is not going to be problematic, especially given the fact that the coding already appears to be working on the 2016 F15 that uses exactly the same headlight ECUs. The only residual step is finding somebody with with a F30/31 LCI who is comfortable coding and can test the coding on his car to confirm it works.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> There is no need: all the information is in the coding files.
> 
> As I have mentioned before, I am fairly confident that activating this on F30/31 LCI is not going to be problematic, especially given the fact that the coding already appears to be working on the 2016 F15 that uses exactly the same headlight ECUs. The only residual step is finding somebody with with a F30/31 LCI who is comfortable coding and can test the coding on his car to confirm it works.


Okay. Maybe I will get the necessary tools and try to do it. My plan was to hire someone to do the coding as it was not something I was super comfortable with.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

After reading about some of the *ahem* challenges in the other thread I've been a bit more reluctant to do this with my car.

Honestly the other thread is just a mess. It's titled "F30 adaptive" and has devolved into some kind of mutant hound where everybody is sticking instructions/questions for every car OTHER than the F30.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> After reading about some of the *ahem* challenges in the other thread I've been a bit more reluctant to do this with my car.
> 
> Honestly the other thread is just a mess. It's titled "F30 adaptive" and has devolved into some kind of mutant hound where everybody is sticking instructions/questions for every car OTHER than the F30.


I believe you are misunderstanding that thread 

It is titled "F30 adaptive" because it was started by somebody with an F30, but the F10 appears as early as post #12 because the required coding was initially (and until fairly recently) believed to be same.

Once it became clear that the required coding is indeed different (due of a variety of reasons) different series were discussed (and sorted out) one at a time, e.g., F30 with LHM ECUs, F15 with LHM ECUs, F25 with LHM ECUs and F15 with FLE ECUs. The current discussion now centers on the F06/F10. The thread has actually been very orderly if you follow it.

There hasn't been much discussion of the F30 since the summer because the coding for F30 with LHMs has been sorted out since then and there is nothing to discuss about the F30 with FLEs until somebody tries the coding and provides feedback as to whether it works as expected or not.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> I believe you are misunderstanding that thread
> 
> It is titled "F30 adaptive" because it was started by somebody with an F30, but the F10 appears as early as post #12 because the required coding was initially (and until fairly recently) believed to be same.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to provide a new comment to this thread.

Unless I'm mistaken the full coding for NGHB for the post-LCI F30 cars has still not been fully worked out and might not ever be possible. It is possible to enable the feature but it will not fully work and could arguably be worse than in cars where it has never been enabled due to the possibility of glaring other traffic.

Hope I'm wrong but that's what I've been able to string together from other confusing threads that have covered the coding on the model in question intermixed with other discussions of other models.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> I just wanted to provide a new comment to this thread.
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken the full coding for NGHB for the post-LCI F30 cars has still not been fully worked out and might not ever be possible. It is possible to enable the feature but it will not fully work and could arguably be worse than in cars where it has never been enabled due to the possibility of glaring other traffic.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong but that's what I've been able to string together from other confusing threads that have covered the coding on the model in question intermixed with other discussions of other models.


I do not know what "confusing threads" you have gathered this information from, but the only current-production US-spec cars with adaptive LEDs (SA552) on which fully enabling NGHB does not appear to be possible at this point are the 5/6 series LCI (although the existence of a hardware limitation preventing NGHB has not been confirmed either for these cars).

I have not seen any information conflicting with the above statement posted on this forum.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> I do not know what "confusing threads" you have gathered this information from, but the only current-production US-spec cars with adaptive LEDs (SA552) on which fully enabling NGHB does not appear to be possible at this point are the 5/6 series LCI (although the existence of a hardware limitation preventing NGHB has not been confirmed either for these cars).
> 
> I have not seen any information conflicting with the above statement posted on this forum.


Well I'm probably not the only one that has found the "f30" thread confusing as it has bled to all models. It would be easier to follow if each post prefaced what model is under discussion currently for those of us without enough bandwidth to follow it in its entirety.

Even a Google search turned up conflicting info.

In the interest of making this short thread an easier place for LED F30 owners to get the needed info would it be possible for you or someone else to post the steps needed for this model?

Thanks.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> Well I'm probably not the only one that has found the "f30" thread confusing as it has bled to all models. It would be easier to follow if each post prefaced what model is under discussion currently for those of us without enough bandwidth to follow it in its entirety.
> 
> Even a Google search turned up conflicting info.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I have not been able to confirm the coding for the F30 LCI yet and, as I have already mentioned earlier in this thread (post #37), I will personally not post a coding until it has been carefully confirmed.

This is motivated by the fact that there is at least one commercial coder / ENET cable seller who still has an old version of one of my PDFs (posted early on in the F30 thread) on his website and incorporated into his cheat sheet, in spite of the fact that PDF was superseded half a year ago by a newer version, thus creating what I consider to be real confusion (since many people who buy a cable from him just use his cheat sheet and the info on his website).


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Unfortunately, I have not been able to confirm the coding for the F30 LCI yet and, as I have already mentioned earlier in this thread (post #37), I will personally not post a coding until it has been carefully confirmed.
> 
> This is motivated by the fact that there is at least one commercial coder / ENET cable seller who still has an old version of one of my PDFs (posted early on in the F30 thread) on his website and incorporated into his cheat sheet, in spite of the fact that PDF was superseded half a year ago by a newer version, thus creating what I consider to be real confusion (since many people who buy a cable from him just use his cheat sheet and the info on his website).


So, it's not actually confirmed to be fully working, right? I don't understand why this stuff has to be so obfuscated and confusing. Either the feature works fully, or it does not. If it "should work" but has not been tested, then that's the information that should be provided when someone is asking.

From comments on an X5 that has the same lighting control I was left with the impression that the feature could be turned on but that some of the "tuning" parameters around the feature weren't worked out yet and it might not be fully working.

That's also why I find the F30 and other threads around this that have bled between cars with different equipment (xenon vs. LED, different control modules, different cameras, etc) pretty confusing to follow... probably double that as I'm new to coding.

The bottom line is that my car got re-programmed at the dealership for a TSB and all of the coding I did with it was wiped out. If this was known to be working fully (full NGHB so that I have the advanced features and won't be blinding other drivers or causing other problems) then I would go ahead and code it as I'm going to have to re-code all of the other stuff on the car anyway.

Looks like I'm just going to re-code the basic stuff I already did and sit this one out until someone provides a bit more info on it.

Anyways, I'll continue subscribing to this thread and just remove the subscription to the larger thread. Hopefully someone, at some point will be able to provide a brief write-up on this that is specific to the car I'm working on.

Thanks.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> So, it's not actually confirmed to be fully working, right? I don't understand why this stuff has to be so obfuscated and confusing. Either the feature works fully, or it does not. If it "should work" but has not been tested, then that's the information that should be provided when someone is asking.


Isn't this exactly what I have stated multiple times earlier in this thread? Does it really need to be repeated each time?



> From comments on an X5 that has the same lighting control I was left with the impression that the feature could be turned on but that some of the "tuning" parameters around the feature weren't worked out yet and it might not be fully working.


It is not really an issue of "tuning" parameters, but of confirming that the portion of the Euro coding that is used is the correct one that fully implements the feature while leaving unchanged what needs to left unchanged. The coding is complex enough (especially with FLE) that the only way to make sure is to test it.



> That's also why I find the F30 and other threads around this that have bled between cars with different equipment (xenon vs. LED, different control modules, different cameras, etc) pretty confusing to follow... probably double that as I'm new to coding.
> 
> The bottom line is that my car got re-programmed at the dealership for a TSB and all of the coding I did with it was wiped out. If this was known to be working fully (full NGHB so that I have the advanced features and won't be blinding other drivers or causing other problems) then I would go ahead and code it as I'm going to have to re-code all of the other stuff on the car anyway.


Unfortunately, this is not known yet and the issue we have is that everybody wants to code this only after the coding has been confirmed by somebody else. So, unless somebody who is fully comfortable coding gets a F30/31 LCI, all I can do is to ask for a F30/31 LCI loaner next time I bring my car in for service


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

voip-ninja said:


> So, it's not actually confirmed to be fully working, right? I don't understand why this stuff has to be so obfuscated and confusing. Either the feature works fully, or it does not. If it "should work" but has not been tested, then that's the information that should be provided when someone is asking.
> 
> From comments on an X5 that has the same lighting control I was left with the impression that the feature could be turned on but that some of the "tuning" parameters around the feature weren't worked out yet and it might not be fully working.
> 
> ...


Confirmation and publishing of a procedure guide from dmnc02 will not be done until such time as he personally or one of the select few contributors who have the knowledge and experience to determine proper functionality have done so. Prior to that, it should be considered as non-functional.


----------



## 335is2013 (Feb 8, 2013)

Curious if there have been any updates? Thanks.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm looking to pick up a 340i w/ the Adaptive LEDs. I have experience with FDL & VO Coding as well as flashing using E-Sys. When I pickup the car I'd be more than happy to take on some of this. Will PM dmnc02 for the procedure we want to test when I get the car:thumbup:


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

JamRWS6 said:


> I'm looking to pick up a 340i w/ the Adaptive LEDs. I have experience with FDL & VO Coding as well as flashing using E-Sys. When I pickup the car I'd be more than happy to take on some of this. Will PM dmnc02 for the procedure we want to test when I get the car:thumbup:


I think you need to read the thread, it hasn't been confirmed that it works


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Eagle11 said:


> I think you need to read the thread, it hasn't been confirmed that it works


I think you misunderstand, Jam is familiar with coding and is willing to work with the more knowledgeable folks to *determine if it works* and then the steps could be documented for others.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Eagle11 said:


> I think you need to read the thread, it hasn't been confirmed that it works





voip-ninja said:


> I think you misunderstand, Jam is familiar with coding and is willing to work with the more knowledgeable folks to *determine if it works* and then the steps could be documented for others.


:thumbup:

I've read through the thread on the F15 in detail so I have an idea of the level of effort this will be. If worse comes to worse we can get a Euro spec CAFD to compare against to see if we can narrow the differences. I am assuming this is the approach dmnc02 is taking but I haven't touched base with him yet.:thumbup:


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Picked up the car saturday, Black Sapphire 340i Msport, track handling, 19s....yay. Now let's get to it! 

Anyone have the settings yet? I haven't heard back to give it a go. In the meantime does anyone have a euro spec LCI F30 we could use to compare the default coding settings? If so please let me know....would be much appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Update: I have removed 5AP and 8S4 and VO coded FLA and FEM_Body. I did try to apply the same changes as was described in the F15 coding to the FLEs but the second half of the changes don't seem to save on FDL coding. I've re-VO coded both FLEs so I will give it a try this evening to see what the GFHB look like without the proper FLE coding. If someone has the FLE coding from dmnc02 and can PM me I would appreciate it. It seems like dmnc02 has been away for several days so I'm just waiting to hear back at this point.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for doing this, interested in reading up on your results. Hopefully one of the experts can also give you some additional info, and of course you could also drop a summary of your test and observations into the much larger sprawling thread about coding NGHB that now covers all platforms.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

JamRWS6 said:


> Update: I have removed 5AP and 8S4 and VO coded FLA and FEM_Body. I did try to apply the same changes as was described in the F15 coding to the FLEs but the second half of the changes don't seem to save on FDL coding. I've re-VO coded both FLEs so I will give it a try this evening to see what the GFHB look like without the proper FLE coding. If someone has the FLE coding from dmnc02 and can PM me I would appreciate it. It seems like dmnc02 has been away for several days so I'm just waiting to hear back at this point.


Removing 5AP and 8S4 is not enough.
If you send me your fa.XML and svt.XML I can generate proper fld files for you to test.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Atervardanyan said:


> Removing 5AP and 8S4 is not enough.
> If you send me your fa.XML and svt.XML I can generate proper fld files for you to test.


Great, thank you. PM Sent.:thumbup:


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

JamRWS6 said:


> Great, thank you. PM Sent.:thumbup:


I have sent you the instructions. Please try it out.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Atervardanyan said:


> I have sent you the instructions. Please try it out.


Will make the changes and begin testing:thumbup:


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

First of all a huge thanks to Atervardanyan for taking a lot of time to help me out with this:thumbup:

Wanted to post a quick update on this thread. I implemented the FLE coding per Atervardanyan's instruction and decided to go for a quick drive before I ran out of darkness. I didn't have enough time to really test much but I do know that coming up behind a car with high beams still on I can see a clear cutoff line in front of their car. Overall I need to test it more to feel fully comfortable with the changes but so far so good.

The difference between what I have coded right now and the way the car came from the factory is night and day. These headlights were honestly not very good compared to the Xenons on my 12 535i. Night and day difference with this coded; these headlights are actually REALLY good now.

I feel when the car comes off high beam onto low beam it might actually be glaring the car in front but I can't confirm that yet. Either way still working through this to confirm everything before I'd want to have any coding posted on here. Stay tuned.:thumbup:


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm hoping we can get some experienced people w/ this feature to take a look at these videos and comment on what they think is or isn't working in them. Apologies upfront for the quality and some of the shakiness.

As I mentioned previously the low beams seemingly can be very bright at speeds seemingly greater than about 25mph. This video shows a bit of that and how it is illuminating the car in front. I am unsure if this is normal.
https://youtu.be/0nhC4HJStNw
https://youtu.be/3wi13-LqDSc

Here's a longer video showing the high beam action:
https://youtu.be/SSkA7xR0hoY
More:
https://youtu.be/XzAW0E_Aqvw

As a note, I didn't capture it on video but I did clearly see the left high beam split outwards creating a tunnel and then dip right as the opposing car passed and I also clearly was able to see tunneling around cars in front of me. This part of the coding looks good to me.

My two concerns right now are the low beam action seems bright (though no one has flashed me) and I'm not sure I see the right headlight illuminating off to the side the way I have seen it do so in some videos. It does appear on high beams to aggressively try to not glare traffic in front but i'm not sure it is being as aggressive w/ illumination as it should. Either way looking forward to feedback.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks good to me.
Way better than on my F10. I think this is it.
Anyone else wants to try?


----------



## Zidonuke (Aug 27, 2015)

Atervardanyan said:


> Looks good to me.
> Way better than on my F10. I think this is it.
> Anyone else wants to try?


I've received my 340i just today. Been trying to work on this independently already experimenting with a few different methods. So I would love to try and post results. Lots of SVT-CAFD What Ifs...


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Zidonuke said:


> I've received my 340i just today. Been trying to work on this independently already experimenting with a few different methods. So I would love to try and post results. Lots of SVT-CAFD What Ifs...


Sent


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

On vid 1, there was a little glare with transition but not bad.
On vid 2, your low beams tend to be very bright and light up the car in front of you a bit more than mine, but not necessarily in a bad way. Mine tend to be pointed a bit more down and only light up the rear bumper when coming to a stop.
On vid 3, there is some good tunneling and the light definitely dropped appropriately on the left when passing a car traveling in the opposite direction. 

Looking good.


----------



## Zidonuke (Aug 27, 2015)

Atervardanyan said:


> Sent


Its programmed, but I'm waiting for night to get videos and test it.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks like I might need to jump in soon. Out of town right now though, would be a few days before I could try anything, probably next weekend really.


----------



## Zidonuke (Aug 27, 2015)

So the provided files did not work as expected, from the codes provided the high beam leds would never be active but all the actuations were occurring as you would expect.

I went back to trying to discover the coding myself by using a ECE variant FA, all the coding worked PERFECTLY in terms of the beams, tunneling, etc. However because the Turn Signals are different in the US version, that fell flat on its face, multiple turn signal malfunctions from incorrect coding/voltages.

Right now I'm trying to figure out if a ECE VO Coding and then fixing the blinkers will be the effective route or stay on normal coding and add in the ECE codes needed for the headlamps.

After reviewing what what the codes actually mean though some testing/reverse engineering I might be able to construct a new set of codes... But for now I reverted my changes to normal US ...


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Zidonuke said:


> So the provided files did not work as expected, from the codes provided the high beam leds would never be active but all the actuations were occurring as you would expect.
> 
> I went back to trying to discover the coding myself by using a ECE variant FA, all the coding worked PERFECTLY in terms of the beams, tunneling, etc. However because the Turn Signals are different in the US version, that fell flat on its face, multiple turn signal malfunctions from incorrect coding/voltages.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you have FDL coded all the parameters?
@JamRWS6 in post #63 provided videos after coding and I think his high beams are working OK.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Atervardanyan said:


> Are you sure you have FDL coded all the parameters?
> @JamRWS6 in post #63 provided videos after coding and I think his high beams are working OK.


I did some more testing this evening and I believe that the high beams are good; if they aren't 100% it would be good enough to pass without being dangerous to others.

One thing I did seemingly confirm this evening is the low beams seemingly become high beams at around 30mph or so. The "brightness" I was seeing on other cars I think I have confirmed it is seemingly the high beams that are actually on. Pulling the left stalk to turn on the high beams at 30mph + (w/ Automatic high beams not enabled) seemingly does nothing other than gains a little bit of illumination right in front of the car. There might be some setting in here for the variable lighting distribution or the NGHBs that isn't quite right and messes up the low beams.

I VO coded both FLEs while I was out driving as I soon realized I was high beaming everyone from behind. Think we need to go back to the drawing board a bit before anyone applies this to their car.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

JamRWS6 said:


> I did some more testing this evening and I believe that the high beams are good; if they aren't 100% it would be good enough to pass without being dangerous to others.
> 
> One thing I did seemingly confirm this evening is the low beams seemingly become high beams at around 30mph or so. The "brightness" I was seeing on other cars I think I have confirmed it is seemingly the high beams that are actually on. Pulling the left stalk to turn on the high beams at 30mph + (w/ Automatic high beams not enabled) seemingly does nothing other than gains a little bit of illumination right in front of the car. There might be some setting in here for the variable lighting distribution or the NGHBs that isn't quite right and messes up the low beams.
> 
> I VO coded both FLEs while I was out driving as I soon realized I was high beaming everyone from behind. Think we need to go back to the drawing board a bit before anyone applies this to their car.


Thanks for update, I'll try to look into it.


----------



## Zidonuke (Aug 27, 2015)

So here is my work so far, It's been working perfectly in this configuration, videos/pics soon I hope.

Diff from my default (US) FA/VO for FLA
http://pastebin.com/0M1NFQhv

Diff from my ECE FA/VO for FLA
http://pastebin.com/f4i3Psas

Also the type code for a ECE F30 340i XDrive is 8B71 vs US F30 340i XDrive 8B73.

I changed the LM05/LM06 (HB1/HB2) to ECE configs, while keeping the other LM's on US configs. This bit hasn't been tested yet.
My next update is going to be custom _Idx mappings for re-enabling SML1 and maybe provide correct settings to the US FRAZ1
Also I think the major difference between my diff and what was provided before was capturing all the ECE changes needed to Idx based codes. the LmmIdx* codes provide a bunch of presets, the top Idx stuff is a lookup to those codes, so covering everything is really needed here.
For example in LmmIdx03 in ECE is Off, LmmIdx01 in US is Off...

Also here is the LM Mappings,
LM1 = 1 = LB1 <- Low Beam LED 1, Plausability Check Enabled and IS_LB True in US
LM2 = 2 = LB2 <- Low Beam LED 2
LM3 = 3 = LB3 <- Low Beam LED 3
LM4 = D = SML1 <- Side Marker Light, US Only
LM5 = 4 = HB1 <- High Beam LED 1, Duty Cycles Differ
LM6 = 5 = HB2 <- High Beam LED 2, Duty Cycles Differ
LM7 = 7 = DRL1 <- Day Running Lights
LM8 = 10 = FRAZ1 < Blinker, US and ECE Different.
LM9 = 0 = N/A
LM10 = 0 = N/A

ECE Presets, (Intensity, TimeOn, TimeOff, Priority, RampType, Impact, Active)
00 = 4F, 03. 03, 01, 00, 00, 00 = 
01 = 5D, 03, 03, 01, 00, 00, 00 = 
02 = 64, 03, 03, 01, 00, 00, 00 = 
03 = 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00 = Off/Ignore
04 = 00, 05, 05, 01, 00, 00, 00 = 
05 = 64, 01, 01, 01, 00, 00, 00 = 
06 = 00, 01, 03, 01, 00, 00, 00 = 
07 = 64, 05, 01, 01, 00, 00, 00 = 
08 = 5D, 01, 01, 01, 00, 00, 00 =
09 = 59, 01, 01, 01, 00, 00, 00 =
0A = 64, 00, 00, 02, 00, 00, 00 = Full Bright, Normal Priority
0B = 2E, 00, 00, 03, 00, 00, 00 = Half Bright, Low Priority
0C = 00, 03, 03, 03, 03, 00, 00 = Flash? Off? Low Priority
0D = 2E, 03, 03, 04, 03, 00, 00 = Flash? On? Low Priority
0E = 2E, 00, 00, 04, 00, 00, 00 = Half Bright, Lowest Priority
0F = 64, 00, 00, 01, 00, 00, 00 = Full Bright, High Priority

US Presets,
00 = 64, 03, 03, 01, 00, 00, 00 = 
01 = 00, 00, 00, 0D, 00, 00, 00 = 
02 = 61, 01, 01, 01, 00, 01, 00 = Shutdown in Error
03 = 59, 01, 01, 01, 00, 01, 00 = Shutdown in Error
04 = 64, 00, 00, 01, 00, 01, 00 = Shutdown in Error
05 = 5D, 01, 01, 01, 00, 01, 00 = Shutdown in Error
06 = 64, 00, 00, 02, 00, 00, 00 = 
07 = 64, 00, 00, 01, 00, 00, 00 = 
08 = 2E, 00, 00, 03, 00, 00, 00 = 
09 = 00, 03, 03, 03, 03, 01, 00 = Shutdown in Error
0A = 64, 03, 03, 01, 03, 00, 00 = 
0B = 2E, 03, 03, 04, 03, 00, 00 = 
0C = 2E, 00, 00, 04, 00, 00, 00 = 
0D = 64, 00, 00, 02, 00, 01, 00 = Shutdown in Error
0E = 2E, 00, 00, 04, 00, 01, 00 = Shutdown in Error
0F = 00, 00, 00, 0F, 00, 00, 00 =

If you really want to customize how your lights work,
Under LmmA and LmmB most of the *_Idx are different lighting modes, inside the values are the LM (Lighting Modules) 0-10 Bytes. Each Byte is a lookup to a LmmIdx* set of values for intensity, active, priority to override other mods etc. This is going to be fun!


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Seems you get the idea, it would be easier for you to get it done, since you have the car and can test it out 



Zidonuke said:


> So here is my work so far, It's been working perfectly in this configuration, videos/pics soon I hope.
> 
> Diff from my default (US) FA/VO for FLA
> http://pastebin.com/0M1NFQhv
> ...


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Zidonuke said:


> So here is my work so far, It's been working perfectly in this configuration, videos/pics soon I hope.
> 
> Diff from my default (US) FA/VO for FLA
> http://pastebin.com/0M1NFQhv
> ...


Nice work. Would be happy to help test when you feel comfortable with what you have.:thumbup:


----------



## Zidonuke (Aug 27, 2015)

Seems like the anti glare headlights are working great for me now, they aim, create tunnels, turn on/off, dip, etc when needed. However! I still can't figure out why I don't have the real high beam intensity when tunnels are created, I get what I call stage one mid high beams activating, the lights swiveling upward, but I don't get stage two high beams (full bright) when its doing tunnels for a single car. It should be on either side of the car in front of me. Stage two high beams only activate when no cars are visible. Anyways it works, just note that sidemarkers (Small amber lights beside the headlights) are disabled, they are ugly anyways so I don't mind. I have a feeling it might be FEM related, Sidemarkers if you want them back are _Idx recoding.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Zidonuke said:


> Seems like the anti glare headlights are working great for me now, they aim, create tunnels, turn on/off, dip, etc when needed. However! I still can't figure out why I don't have the real high beam intensity when tunnels are created, I get what I call stage one mid high beams activating, the lights swiveling upward, but I don't get stage two high beams (full bright) when its doing tunnels for a single car. It should be on either side of the car in front of me. Stage two high beams only activate when no cars are visible. Anyways it works, just note that sidemarkers (Small amber lights beside the headlights) are disabled, they are ugly anyways so I don't mind. I have a feeling it might be FEM related, Sidemarkers if you want them back are _Idx recoding.


Agreed, if you are able to see in the videos I posted I have the same problem where the high beams don't seem to be at full intensity but the action of the beams looks good.

I'm examining the path you took and it appears a US spec car for the FLE generates cafd_000024c3_008_009_001.ncd while the ECE spec car generates cafd_000024c3_008_010_000.ncd. When comparing those two files the coding differences are minor.:dunno:


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

JamRWS6 said:


> Agreed, if you are able to see in the videos I posted I have the same problem where the high beams don't seem to be at full intensity but the action of the beams looks good.
> 
> I'm examining the path you took and it appears a US spec car for the FLE generates cafd_000024c3_008_009_001.ncd while the ECE spec car generates cafd_000024c3_008_010_000.ncd. When comparing those two files the coding differences are minor.:dunno:


008_xxx_xxx is just a version. So it doesn't really matter. However if you generate for the same svt, you should get same version numbers.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Atervardanyan said:


> 008_xxx_xxx is just a version. So it doesn't really matter. However if you generate for the same svt, you should get same version numbers.


Cool, thanks for pointing that out. I wasn't sure exactly what it was doing. Back to digging


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Zidonuke said:


> Seems like the anti glare headlights are working great for me now, they aim, create tunnels, turn on/off, dip, etc when needed. However! I still can't figure out why I don't have the real high beam intensity when tunnels are created, I get what I call stage one mid high beams activating, the lights swiveling upward, but I don't get stage two high beams (full bright) when its doing tunnels for a single car. It should be on either side of the car in front of me. Stage two high beams only activate when no cars are visible. Anyways it works, just note that sidemarkers (Small amber lights beside the headlights) are disabled, they are ugly anyways so I don't mind. I have a feeling it might be FEM related, Sidemarkers if you want them back are _Idx recoding.


PM'd you about some settings in FEM_BODY and FLA.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

JamRWS6 said:


> Agreed, if you are able to see in the videos I posted I have the same problem where the high beams don't seem to be at full intensity but the action of the beams looks good.


I have not found a perfect, unlit dark road or fogging night, but mine do the same.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> I have not found a perfect, unlit dark road or fogging night, but mine do the same.


Yes, those are seemingly hard to come by. We probably won't have fog around here for a long time for me to test with for videos.

I did a .NCD compare and have generated files for FLA,FLE, and FEM_BODY. They have around 200+ coding changes in them right now; will have to load them in the car and test tomorrow evening.:thumbup:


----------



## Zidonuke (Aug 27, 2015)

JamRWS6 said:


> Yes, those are seemingly hard to come by. We probably won't have fog around here for a long time for me to test with for videos.
> 
> I did a .NCD compare and have generated files for FLA,FLE, and FEM_BODY. They have around 200+ coding changes in them right now; will have to load them in the car and test tomorrow evening.:thumbup:


Thanks for the hint about the FLA, I recoded my KAFAS2 to a few ECE settings, FEM_BODY has some changes now as well, and finally both FLE's are coded. I can't wait for the night again to do proper testing.

Also I tested a full ECE FEM_BODY and FLE's (obviously broke a few things) and went on a drive, the headlights act the same as the mixed US coding. So since I made KAFAS2 changes I hope that was the last link in the puzzle here for me.

More on this in 14 hours...

Edit: Oh by the way FLE_01 @ Diag 43 is LL (Left Light) and FLE_02 @ 44 is RL (Right Light) Make sure each one has the right codes.


```
H_2_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 04 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 02 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
H_0_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 04 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 02 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
H_plus4_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 04 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 02 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
Blendfreies_Fernlicht_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 04 05 05 03 06 07 03 03 03 03	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 05 05 05 03 06 07 03 03 03 03
```
KAFAS2 Changes between ECE and US that are Anti Glare Relevant.


```
ALLOW_SENS_CHANGE	Left: sensitivity_changeble = 01	Right: no_sensitivity_change = 00
SPEED_SWITCHING_HIGH_BEAMS_OFF	Left: US_or_UK = 1D	Right: all_others = 1E
AMBIENT_LIGHT_MEASUREMENT_VILLAGE_DET	Left: US_or_China = 00 6E	Right: all_others = 00 00
HIGH_SPEED_SWITCHING_HIGH_BEAMS	Left: US = 50	Right: all_others = 55
```
FEM_BODY Changes ECE and US that are Anti Glare Relevant.


```
LUT_AFS_DRV_VERT	Left: F030_F30/F31/F34/F35_LED_High_ECE = D7 D7 D7 00 00 00 0B 18 23	Right: F030_F30/F31/F34_LED_US = 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 00
LUT_AFS_CODRV_VERT	Left: F030_F30/F31/F34/F35_LED_High_ECE = 15 15 15 00 00 00 0B 18 23	Right: F030_F30/F31/F34_LED_US = 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 00
LUT_AFS_DRV_HOR	Left: F030_F30/F31/F34/F35_LED_High_ECE = 48 48 33 00 00 03 05 08 0A	Right: F030_F30/F31/F34/F35_LED_Low_ECE = 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
LUT_AFS_CODRV_HOR	Left: UNK_PARAM_0 = 00 00 00 E2 00 00 00 00 00	Right: F020_F20/F21_Xenon__Fzg_ohne_AHL = 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
C_CLC_CURV_V2	Left: F020_ROW = 23	Right: F020_US = 41
C_CLC_CURV_V2	Left: F020_ROW = 23	Right: F020_US = 41
C_CLC_CURV_V3	Left: F020_ROW = 28	Right: F020_US = 46
C_CLC_CURV_V3	Left: F020_ROW = 28	Right: F020_US = 46


LUT_HBA_DRV_VERT	Left: UNK_PARAM_0 = EB 00 00 00 1F 00	Right: F030_F30/F31/F34_LED_High_US = 00 00 00 00 00 11
LUT_HBA_CODRV_VERT	Left: UNK_PARAM_0 = 00 00 00 00 1F 00	Right: F030_F30/F31/F34_LED_High_US = 00 00 00 00 00 11
LUT_HBA_DRV_HOR	Left: F030_F30/F31/F34/F35_LED_High_ECE = 48 5C 00 15 00 00	Right: F030_kein_AFS/bFLA = 00 00 00 00 00 00
LUT_HBA_CODRV_HOR	Left: F030_F30/F31/F34/F35_LED_High_ECE = 00 00 00 EB 00 00	Right: F020_F20/F21 = 00 00 00 00 00 00
```
The other coding values for FEM_Body seems to just be for fog lights.

And finally here is my current set of FLE_01 changes for ECE on US HW

```
<< C:\Data\WIP\FLA_US\FLA_43\CAFD_000024C3_008_010_000.ncd  |  C:\Data\WIP\FLA_ECE_With_US\FLA_43\CAFD_000024C3_008_010_000.ncd >>

Schlechtwetter_C1_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 00 01 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
Schlechtwetter_C2_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 00 01 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
Stadt_V_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 00 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
SAE_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 04 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
H_10_Landstrasse_C_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
H_8_Autobahn_E3_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
H_6_Autobahn_E2_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
H_5_Autobahn_E1_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
H_4_Autobahn_E_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
H_2_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 02 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
H_0_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 02 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
H_plus2_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
H_plus4_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 02 02 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
Blendfreies_Fernlicht_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 02 02 03 01 04 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 05 05 05 03 06 07 03 03 03 03
Volles_Fernlicht__Lichthupe_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 05 05 03 01 04 04 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 08 08 09 03 05 05 03 03 03 03


DRL_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 01 01 01 06 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 0A 03 03 03
POLI1_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 07 01 01 08 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 0B 03 03 03
POLI2_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 07 01 01 08 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 0B 03 03 03
POLI3_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 07 01 01 08 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 0B 03 03 03
PLI_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 01 01 01 08 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 0B 03 03 03
CORNL_Idx	Left: F020Wert = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
CORNL_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
CORNL_Idx	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_ECE = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
CORNL_Idx	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_SAE = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
CORNL_Idx	Left: F010Wert = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
CORNL_Idx	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
WELL1_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 09 09 09 0A 01 01 0B 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0C 0C 0C 03 03 03 0D 03 03 03
WELL2_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 07 01 01 0C 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 0E 03 03 03
WELL3_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 07 01 01 0C 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 0E 03 03 03
WELL4_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 07 01 01 0C 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 0E 03 03 03
FMH_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 0D 0D 0D 04 01 01 0E 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0A 0A 0A 03 03 03 0E 03 03 03
REMLI_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 0D 0D 0D 04 01 01 0E 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0A 0A 0A 03 03 03 0E 03 03 03
HBBLINK_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0A 0A 0A 03 0A 0A 0F 03 03 03
HBBLINK_Idx	Left: F010Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0A 0A 0A 03 0A 0A 0F 03 03 03
HBBLINK_Idx	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0A 0A 0A 03 0A 0A 0F 03 03 03
DWABLINK_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 01 01 01 07 06 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 0A 03 03
PANICMODE_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 01 01 01 07 06 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 0A 03 03
RAIDALARM_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0A 0A 0A 03 0A 0A 0F 0A 03 03
RAIDALARM_Idx	Left: F010Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0A 0A 0A 03 0A 0A 0F 0A 03 03
RAIDALARM_Idx	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0A 0A 0A 03 0A 0A 0F 0A 03 03
BLINKEN_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 07 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 0F 03 03
BLINKEN_Idx	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_ECE = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 07 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 0F 03 03
ECO1_Idx	Left: F020Wert = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
ECO1_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
ECO1_Idx	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_ECE = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
ECO1_Idx	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_SAE = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
ECO1_Idx	Left: F010Wert = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
ECO1_Idx	Left: F015Wert = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
SIDEMRKLGT_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 07 01 01 01 01 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
BLINKEN_PO_Idx	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 07 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 0F 03 03
BLINKEN_PO_Idx	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_ECE = 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 07 01 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 0F 03 03


LmmIdx00_Intensity	Left: F020Wert = 64	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 4F
LmmIdx00_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 64	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 4F
LmmIdx00_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_ECE = 64	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 4F
LmmIdx00_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_SAE = 64	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 4F
LmmIdx00_Intensity	Left: F015Wert_SA552_ECE_RL = 64	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 4F
LmmIdx00_ErrorImpact	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx00_ErrorImpact	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_SAE = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx00_ErrorImpact	Left: F010Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx00_ErrorImpact	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx01_Intensity	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 5D
LmmIdx01_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 5D
LmmIdx01_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_ECE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 5D
LmmIdx01_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 5D
LmmIdx01_Intensity	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 5D
LmmIdx01_Intensity	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 5D
LmmIdx01_TimeOn	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert = 03
LmmIdx01_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00	Right: F030Wert = 03
LmmIdx01_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_ECE = 00	Right: F030Wert = 03
LmmIdx01_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert = 03
LmmIdx01_TimeOn	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert = 03
LmmIdx01_TimeOn	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert = 03
LmmIdx01_TimeOn	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert = 03
LmmIdx01_TimeOff	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert = 03
LmmIdx01_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00	Right: F030Wert = 03
LmmIdx01_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_ECE = 00	Right: F030Wert = 03
LmmIdx01_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert = 03
LmmIdx01_TimeOff	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert = 03
LmmIdx01_TimeOff	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert = 03
LmmIdx01_TimeOff	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert = 03
LmmIdx01_Priority	Left: F020Wert = 0F	Right: F030Wert = 01
LmmIdx01_Priority	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 0F	Right: F030Wert = 01
LmmIdx01_Priority	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_ECE = 0F	Right: F030Wert = 01
LmmIdx01_Priority	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_SAE = 0F	Right: F030Wert = 01
LmmIdx01_Priority	Left: F010Wert = 0F	Right: F030Wert = 01
LmmIdx01_Priority	Left: F015Wert = 0F	Right: F030Wert = 01
LmmIdx02_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 61	Right: F020Wert = 64
LmmIdx02_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert = 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx02_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert = 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx02_ErrorImpact	Left: F030Wert_SA5A2_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx02_ErrorImpact	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx02_ErrorImpact	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_SAE = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx02_ErrorImpact	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_SAE = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx02_ErrorImpact	Left: F010Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx02_ErrorImpact	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx03_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 59	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 00
LmmIdx03_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx03_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx03_Priority	Left: F030Wert = 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0F
LmmIdx03_Priority	Left: F045Wert = 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0F
LmmIdx03_Priority	Left: F015Wert = 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0F
LmmIdx03_ErrorImpact	Left: F030Wert_SA5A2_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx03_ErrorImpact	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx03_ErrorImpact	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_SAE = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx03_ErrorImpact	Left: F010Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx03_ErrorImpact	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx04_Intensity	Left: F030Wert = 64	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 00
LmmIdx04_Intensity	Left: F010Wert = 64	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 00
LmmIdx04_Intensity	Left: F045Wert = 64	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 00
LmmIdx04_Intensity	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 64	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 00
LmmIdx04_TimeOn	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmIdx04_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmIdx04_TimeOn	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmIdx04_TimeOff	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmIdx04_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmIdx04_TimeOff	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmIdx04_ErrorImpact	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx04_ErrorImpact	Left: F010Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx04_ErrorImpact	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx05_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 5D	Right: F030Wert_SA5A2_US = 64
LmmIdx05_ErrorImpact	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx05_ErrorImpact	Left: F010Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx05_ErrorImpact	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx06_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 64	Right: F030Wert = 00
LmmIdx06_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 64	Right: F030Wert = 00
LmmIdx06_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 64	Right: F030Wert = 00
LmmIdx06_Intensity	Left: F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 64	Right: F030Wert = 00
LmmIdx06_Intensity	Left: F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 64	Right: F030Wert = 00
LmmIdx06_Intensity	Left: F010Wert_SA552_US = 64	Right: F030Wert = 00
LmmIdx06_Intensity	Left: F015Wert = 64	Right: F030Wert = 00
LmmIdx06_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_SA5A2_US = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx06_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx06_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_ECE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx06_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx06_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx06_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx06_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx06_TimeOn	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx06_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_SA5A2_US = 00	Right: F020Wert = 03
LmmIdx06_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00	Right: F020Wert = 03
LmmIdx06_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_ECE = 00	Right: F020Wert = 03
LmmIdx06_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_SAE = 00	Right: F020Wert = 03
LmmIdx06_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 00	Right: F020Wert = 03
LmmIdx06_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 00	Right: F020Wert = 03
LmmIdx06_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F020Wert = 03
LmmIdx06_TimeOff	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F020Wert = 03
LmmIdx06_Priority	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 02	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx06_Priority	Left: F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx07_TimeOn	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmIdx07_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmIdx07_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_ECE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmIdx07_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmIdx07_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmIdx07_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmIdx07_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmIdx07_TimeOn	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmIdx07_TimeOff	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx07_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx07_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_ECE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx07_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx07_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx07_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx07_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx07_TimeOff	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx08_Intensity	Left: F020Wert = 2E	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 5D
LmmIdx08_Intensity	Left: F030Wert = 2E	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 5D
LmmIdx08_TimeOn	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx08_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx08_TimeOn	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx08_TimeOff	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx08_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx08_TimeOff	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx08_Priority	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 03	Right: F020Wert = 01
LmmIdx08_Priority	Left: F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03	Right: F020Wert = 01
LmmIdx08_Priority	Left: F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 03	Right: F020Wert = 01
LmmIdx09_Intensity	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 59
LmmIdx09_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 59
LmmIdx09_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_ECE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 59
LmmIdx09_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA5A2_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 59
LmmIdx09_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 59
LmmIdx09_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 59
LmmIdx09_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_F34_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 59
LmmIdx09_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_SA5A2_US = 03	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx09_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 03	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx09_TimeOn	Left: F010Wert = 03	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx09_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_SA5A2_US = 03	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx09_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 03	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx09_Priority	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 03	Right: F030Wert = 01
LmmIdx09_Priority	Left: F015Wert = 03	Right: F030Wert = 01
LmmIdx09_RampType	Left: F030Wert_SA5A2_US = 03	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx09_RampType	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 03	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx09_ErrorImpact	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx09_ErrorImpact	Left: F010Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx09_ErrorImpact	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx10_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 03	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx10_TimeOn	Left: F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx10_TimeOn	Left: F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 03	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx10_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 03	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx10_TimeOff	Left: F010Wert = 03	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx10_Priority	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmIdx10_Priority	Left: F010Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmIdx10_RampType	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 03	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx11_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 03	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx11_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 03	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx11_TimeOff	Left: F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx11_TimeOff	Left: F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 03	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx11_Priority	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 04	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx11_Priority	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 04	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx11_RampType	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 03	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx12_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_SA5A2_US = 2E	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx12_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 2E	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx12_TimeOn	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx12_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx12_TimeOn	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx12_TimeOn	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx12_TimeOff	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx12_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx12_TimeOff	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx12_TimeOff	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx12_Priority	Left: F030Wert_SA5A2_US = 04	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx12_Priority	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 04	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx12_RampType	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx12_RampType	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx12_RampType	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx12_RampType	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx12_RampType	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx13_Intensity	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 64	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 2E
LmmIdx13_Intensity	Left: F010Wert = 64	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 2E
LmmIdx13_Intensity	Left: F015Wert = 64	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 2E
LmmIdx13_TimeOn	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx13_TimeOn	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx13_TimeOn	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx13_TimeOff	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx13_TimeOff	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx13_TimeOff	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx13_Priority	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 02	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 04
LmmIdx13_Priority	Left: F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 04
LmmIdx13_Priority	Left: F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_RL = 02	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 04
LmmIdx13_RampType	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx13_RampType	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx13_RampType	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx13_RampType	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx13_RampType	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 03
LmmIdx13_ErrorImpact	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx14_ErrorImpact	Left: F030Wert_SA552_US = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx14_ErrorImpact	Left: F015Wert = 01	Right: F020Wert = 00
LmmIdx15_Intensity	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 64
LmmIdx15_Intensity	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 64
LmmIdx15_Intensity	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 64
LmmIdx15_Intensity	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 64
LmmIdx15_Priority	Left: F020Wert = 0F	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx15_Priority	Left: F030Wert = 0F	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmIdx15_Priority	Left: F045Wert = 0F	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LgtFct0	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0A
LmmReLut_LgtFct0	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0A
LmmReLut_LgtFct0	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0A
LmmReLut_LgtFct0	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0A
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow0	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow0	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow0	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow0	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_Idx0	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx0	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx0	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx0	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_LgtFct1	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0B
LmmReLut_LgtFct1	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0B
LmmReLut_LgtFct1	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0B
LmmReLut_LgtFct1	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0B
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow1	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow1	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow1	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow1	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_Idx1	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx1	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx1	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx1	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_LgtFct2	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0D
LmmReLut_LgtFct2	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0D
LmmReLut_LgtFct2	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0D
LmmReLut_LgtFct2	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0D
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow2	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow2	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow2	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow2	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_Idx2	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx2	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx2	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx2	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_LgtFct3	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0E
LmmReLut_LgtFct3	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0E
LmmReLut_LgtFct3	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0E
LmmReLut_LgtFct3	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0E
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow3	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow3	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow3	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow3	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_Idx3	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmReLut_Idx3	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmReLut_Idx3	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmReLut_Idx3	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 05
LmmReLut_LgtFct4	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1B
LmmReLut_LgtFct4	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1B
LmmReLut_LgtFct4	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1B
LmmReLut_LgtFct4	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1B
LmmReLut_LgtFct4	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1B
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow4	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow4	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow4	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow4	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow4	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_Idx4	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx4	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx4	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx4	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx4	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_LgtFct5	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1C
LmmReLut_LgtFct5	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1C
LmmReLut_LgtFct5	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1C
LmmReLut_LgtFct5	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1C
LmmReLut_LgtFct5	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1C
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow5	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow5	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow5	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow5	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow5	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_Idx5	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx5	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx5	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx5	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx5	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_LgtFct6	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1D
LmmReLut_LgtFct6	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1D
LmmReLut_LgtFct6	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1D
LmmReLut_LgtFct6	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1D
LmmReLut_LgtFct6	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1D
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow6	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow6	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow6	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow6	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow6	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_Idx6	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx6	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx6	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx6	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx6	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_LgtFct7	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1E
LmmReLut_LgtFct7	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1E
LmmReLut_LgtFct7	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1E
LmmReLut_LgtFct7	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1E
LmmReLut_LgtFct7	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1E
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow7	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow7	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow7	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow7	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow7	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_Idx7	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx7	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx7	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx7	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx7	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_LgtFct8	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1F
LmmReLut_LgtFct8	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1F
LmmReLut_LgtFct8	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1F
LmmReLut_LgtFct8	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1F
LmmReLut_LgtFct8	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 1F
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow8	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow8	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow8	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow8	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow8	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_Idx8	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx8	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx8	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx8	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx8	Left: F015Wert_SA552_SAE = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_LgtFct9	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 20
LmmReLut_LgtFct9	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 20
LmmReLut_LgtFct9	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 20
LmmReLut_LgtFct9	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 20
LmmReLut_LgtFct9	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 20
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow9	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow9	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow9	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow9	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow9	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_Idx9	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx9	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx9	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx9	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx9	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_LgtFct10	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 21
LmmReLut_LgtFct10	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 21
LmmReLut_LgtFct10	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 21
LmmReLut_LgtFct10	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 21
LmmReLut_LgtFct10	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 21
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow10	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow10	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow10	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow10	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow10	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_Idx10	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx10	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx10	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx10	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx10	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_LgtFct11	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 22
LmmReLut_LgtFct11	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 22
LmmReLut_LgtFct11	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 22
LmmReLut_LgtFct11	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 22
LmmReLut_LgtFct11	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 22
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow11	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow11	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow11	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow11	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_LogLmpLow11	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 01
LmmReLut_Idx11	Left: F020Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx11	Left: F030Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx11	Left: F010Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx11	Left: F045Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
LmmReLut_Idx11	Left: F015Wert = 00	Right: F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 02
```
Edit2: This is still incomplete, and requires more codings for this to work for anyone just reading this thread. I posted for reference to the people who are researching this.


----------



## Zidonuke (Aug 27, 2015)

I think we should have No Glare Headlights working at this point. I also wanted to shamelessly insert that I built a simple FLE customizer in excel... You can do a bunch of fun things with the lights on any cars with FLE's

I can do F Series Coding in Northern Virginia, Also teach a bit! PM me if you wanna talk about custom lighting designs.

Heres a tiny snapshot.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Zidonuke said:


> KAFAS2 Changes between ECE and US that are Anti Glare Relevant.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


In KAFAS, there is only one important change and you are missing it here. There is no need to VO code KAFAS. Just enable it.


```
GLAREFREE_HIGHBEAM_ENABLED:01
```
Rest are related to NGHB, but it should work without that changes and I think US settings are even better.
Google for that parameters if you want to know what exactly they do.


----------



## Zidonuke (Aug 27, 2015)

Atervardanyan said:


> In KAFAS, there is only one important change and you are missing it here. There is no need to VO code KAFAS. Just enable it.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Oh I already had that setting enabled... I'll get a full diff from base US to my mods tonight.

Also I don't think the ECE variants go full bright ever when its tunneling. Per the config HB2 turns on, and HB1 turns off. Normal highbeams turn on HB1 and HB2.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Zidonuke said:


> Oh I already had that setting enabled... I'll get a full diff from base US to my mods tonight.
> .


If you have that means you VO coded KAFAS without 5AP & 8S4. 
That is only change when you VO code like that.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Zidonuke said:


> Edit: Oh by the way FLE_01 @ Diag 43 is LL (Left Light) and FLE_02 @ 44 is RL (Right Light) Make sure each one has the right codes.
> 
> Edit2: This is still incomplete, and requires more codings for this to work for anyone just reading this thread. I posted for reference to the people who are researching this.


Thanks for the heads up. I'm curious how you determined that granted the .NCD that gets generated is identical between the two lights. I assumed the LL settings would be for the left hand drive cars.

Edit: Another thought is if these changes don't enable the full high beam on tunneling we are still missing something. Possibly something hiding in another ECU other than FEM_BODY,FLA/KAFAS,FLE. These changes also have to fix the issue I have w/ my low beams or I can't keep these coding settings either. Hopefully get some testing in tonight.

Do you mind PMing me your excel sheet? Would love to take a look at it and see if I can find anything else should these codings not work.


----------



## Zidonuke (Aug 27, 2015)

JamRWS6 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm curious how you determined that granted the .NCD that gets generated is identical between the two lights. I assumed the LL settings would be for the left hand drive cars.
> 
> Edit: Another thought is if these changes don't enable the full high beam on tunneling we are still missing something. Possibly something hiding in another ECU other than FEM_BODY,FLA/KAFAS,FLE. These changes also have to fix the issue I have w/ my low beams or I can't keep these coding settings either. Hopefully get some testing in tonight.
> 
> Do you mind PMing me your excel sheet? Would love to take a look at it and see if I can find anything else should these codings not work.


No I think how we have the adaptive lights are exactly how its supposed to work, looking at the ECE codes and what they are doing to HB1/HB2, See below.










What you see if the _Idx values with narrative descriptions of what each lighting module is going to do in these states.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Zidonuke said:


> No I think how we have the adaptive lights are exactly how its supposed to work, looking at the ECE codes and what they are doing to HB1/HB2, See below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, I was just saying based upon some other videos I've seen the full high beam will be on and create the tunnel. I saw a video w/ an M4 w/ the NGHB coded that showed a full high beam plus the tunnel being created; granted that car doesn't have FLEs but the result should be really similar.

I think we'll both know more after a bit of testing tonight:thumbup:

Edit: I think you are probably right about the different setting on FLE 43 (L) and FLE 44 (R). Your sheet shows what I think is the high beam action for the right light that I haven't yet seen on my car w/ the old coding.

Edit2: I was thinking after we get this confirmed that probably the easiest way to code this is going to be to generate an ECE .ncd and then change back the relevant US codings as there are so many changes in the FLEs. Will get to that as soon as we can confirm this is working!


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

You can see at about 1:35 in this video the high beam tunnel. It is even more obvious in fog. This is a 2015 M4 just for reference.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZTfKZvycm8


----------



## Zidonuke (Aug 27, 2015)

So I'm going to use the codes

```
05, 05, 05, 03, 07, 07, 03, 03, 03, 03
```
On the adaptive anti glares, it should enable all the beams basically, did this to both FLE's

Also on another note I mapped out the LM's to physical LEDs for my modding purposes!

LM01 = LB01 = Outer angel eye, top side, inward half of car.
LM02 = LB02 = Outer angel eye, top side, outward half of car.
LM03 = LB03 = Inner angel eye, top side, both arrays.
LM04 = SML01 = Outer amber led strip.
LM05 = HB01 = Inner angel eye, bottom side.
LM06 = HB02 = Outer angel eye, bottom side.
LM07 = DRL01 = Angel eyes, both, and inner led strip.
LM08 = FRAZ01 = Eyebrow leds, (doesn't seem manually triggerable in certain lighting phases.)


----------



## Zidonuke (Aug 27, 2015)

I think I'm giving up... I suspect this is how 2016 LCI F30 NGHB work... There the enabling normal high beams during anti glare mode was a bad idea, many blinded drivers! So I'm back to ECE configs. Considering a few slight code changes to the LM05 and LM06 (those codes and values seem to be determined by LED Manuf Specs) its very possible there some physical hardware differences in terms of decreased power leds. I'll post up later a nice list of codes you will need to change.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Was just about to post the same with the exception being even the ECE configs mess up my low beams and basically turn them into high beams. This was very apparent on a dark 2 lane road this evening. Will post more thoughts tomorrow; quite a bit discouraged at this point. Lucky for me I leave the laptop in the car so I can quickly VO code both FLEs when stuff goes badly.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

I did a compare of the headlight part #s between US and ECE cars and they are different....but of also to note the Halogen lights are also different. I believe this to be common. There is a part # for a masking foil on the headlights, those #s are identical between US and ECE.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Zidonuke, do you have problems with your low beam headlights w/ the ECE coding? I'm curious if it is just me. or what the delta is between what we have both arrive at for the FLE settings.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

A quick update since it has been a few days since I've even looked at this stuff. I believe I have the FLEs coded correctly with ECE values everywhere w/ the exception of what I think are the values that will cause a US spec car to have a turn signal malfunction. I arrived at these by comparing my VO coded US FLE and compared it to a pure ECE FLE. Every difference has been modified to ECE specs with the exception of the below. This amounted to 137 FDL changes on my US FLE. If we just generate an ECE FLE and change these 32 values it will get us there quicker.


```
LM04_CURRENT_BINNING_CLASS0	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	D2 00	Right	F020Wert	00 00
LM04_CURRENT_BINNING_CLASS1	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	D2 00	Right	F020Wert	00 00
LM04_CURRENT_BINNING_CLASS2	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	D2 00	Right	F020Wert	00 00
LM04_CURRENT_BINNING_CLASS3	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	D2 00	Right	F020Wert	00 00
LM04_CURRENT_BINNING_CLASS4	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	D2 00	Right	F020Wert	00 00
LM04_DUTY_CYCLE_BINNING_CLASS0	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	C8	Right	F020Wert	0
LM04_DUTY_CYCLE_BINNING_CLASS1	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	C8	Right	F020Wert	0
LM04_DUTY_CYCLE_BINNING_CLASS2	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	C8	Right	F020Wert	0
LM04_DUTY_CYCLE_BINNING_CLASS3	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	C8	Right	F020Wert	0
LM04_DUTY_CYCLE_BINNING_CLASS4	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	C8	Right	F020Wert	0
LM04_ALLOCATED_TEMPERATUR_RESISTOR	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	4	Right	F020Wert	0
LM04_LED_UNDER_VOLTAGE_VALUE	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	5	Right	F020Wert	0
LM04_LED_OVER_VOLTAGE_VALUE	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	1A	Right	F020Wert	0
LM04_BUCK_TOFF	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	0F	Right	F020Wert	0
LM04_DELTA_I_OFFSET	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	36 81	Right	F020Wert	00 00
LM05_DUTY_CYCLE_BINNING_CLASS1	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	BA	Right	F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL	C8
LM05_DUTY_CYCLE_BINNING_CLASS2	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	A2	Right	F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL	AC
LM05_DUTY_CYCLE_BINNING_CLASS3	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	8C	Right	F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL	96
LM05_DUTY_CYCLE_BINNING_CLASS4	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	8C	Right	F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL	96
LM06_DUTY_CYCLE_BINNING_CLASS1	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	BA	Right	F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL	C8
LM06_DUTY_CYCLE_BINNING_CLASS2	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	A2	Right	F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL	BA
LM06_DUTY_CYCLE_BINNING_CLASS3	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	A2	Right	F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL	BA
LM06_DUTY_CYCLE_BINNING_CLASS4	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	A2	Right	F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL	BA
						
						
LM08_CURRENT_BINNING_CLASS0	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	44 02	Right	F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL	76 02
LM08_CURRENT_BINNING_CLASS1	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	44 02	Right	F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL	76 02
LM08_CURRENT_BINNING_CLASS2	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	44 02	Right	F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL	76 02
LM08_CURRENT_BINNING_CLASS3	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	44 02	Right	F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL	76 02
LM08_CURRENT_BINNING_CLASS4	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	44 02	Right	F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL	76 02
LM08_DUTY_CYCLE_BINNING_CLASS2	Left	F030Wert	9C	Right	F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL	9A
LM08_LED_UNDER_VOLTAGE_VALUE	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	3E	Right	F020Wert	27
LM08_LED_OVER_VOLTAGE_VALUE	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	73	Right	F020Wert	50
LM08_DELTA_I_OFFSET	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	24 93	Right	F030Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL	29 92
```
I VO coded FLA(KAFAS for those w/ the better camera) prior to testing to try and isolate some of my problems. My low beams were no longer a problem with this setup and I had no issues with low beams being high beams. The high beams did a good job of dimming but I don't think they are tunneling properly. To me this means the tunneling is not purely in the FLE and relies on FLA/KAFAS and/or FEM. My next step is to analyze those two since I feel I have the FLE correct. More updates to come.

Comments and/or thoughts definitely welcome.


----------



## tifosielia (Dec 17, 2015)

Zidonuke said:


> I think I'm giving up... I suspect this is how 2016 LCI F30 NGHB work... There the enabling normal high beams during anti glare mode was a bad idea, many blinded drivers! So I'm back to ECE configs. Considering a few slight code changes to the LM05 and LM06 (those codes and values seem to be determined by LED Manuf Specs) its very possible there some physical hardware differences in terms of decreased power leds. I'll post up later a nice list of codes you will need to change.


Any update on your custom changes? I have a 340 on order so when I get it at the end of May I'll be jumping in with you guys.


----------



## Pillpusher84 (Nov 9, 2013)

JamRWS6 said:


> A quick update since it has been a few days since I've even looked at this stuff. I believe I have the FLEs coded correctly with ECE values everywhere w/ the exception of what I think are the values that will cause a US spec car to have a turn signal malfunction. I arrived at these by comparing my VO coded US FLE and compared it to a pure ECE FLE. Every difference has been modified to ECE specs with the exception of the below. This amounted to 137 FDL changes on my US FLE. If we just generate an ECE FLE and change these 32 values it will get us there quicker.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Any updates? Would love to see this working on an LCI F30


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Pillpusher84 said:


> Any updates? Would love to see this working on an LCI F30


I was able to work w/ dmnc02 to implement changes based on his experience working w/ other platforms to get NGHB working. I've injected the FLE NCD he has generated which saved me a nice chunk of time as well as generated VO coded NCDs for FEM_Body and FLA3 (my car doesn't have KAFAS). I did a quick drive and it looks extremely promising; this is the best coding I've run based on my experience. It needs more testing on dark roads to confirm and tweak but I'm happy w/ what I see so far. Videos and further testing to come.:thumbup:


----------



## Pillpusher84 (Nov 9, 2013)

JamRWS6 said:


> I was able to work w/ dmnc02 to implement changes based on his experience working w/ other platforms to get NGHB working. I've injected the FLE NCD he has generated which saved me a nice chunk of time as well as generated VO coded NCDs for FEM_Body and FLA3 (my car doesn't have KAFAS). I did a quick drive and it looks extremely promising; this is the best coding I've run based on my experience. It needs more testing on dark roads to confirm and tweak but I'm happy w/ what I see so far. Videos and further testing to come.:thumbup:


can you share the FLE NCD? ... or share the FDL changes necessary?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Pillpusher84 said:


> can you share the FLE NCD? ... or share the FDL changes necessary?


After the "pernacchia" thread, it would be nice to see you contributing something for a change, rather than just exploiting financially the time other people have volunteered.

Once the coding has been confirmed, it will be posted on the forum as it has been done for the other series.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Pillpusher84 said:


> can you share the FLE NCD? ... or share the FDL changes necessary?


We'll share when the coding is complete. At this point I just wanted to let everyone know that may be following this thread that progress has been made. Stay tuned.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

JamRWS6 said:


> We'll share when the coding is complete. At this point I just wanted to let everyone know that may be following this thread that progress has been made. Stay tuned.


Just wondering what I was missing in my setup. Out of curiosity, can I have it to compare?


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Atervardanyan said:


> Just wondering what I was missing in my setup. Out of curiosity, can I have it to compare?


That is a great question. Let me pull the files from my laptop; will PM you.


----------



## Mickeygun (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey. I need "standardFA typeKey" from 330iX ECE 2015-2016
Tks


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

Just wondering, what would happen if you just code FEM_BODY, KAFAS2 with the necessary FDL changes and just change the FA to have an ECE country code and VO code both FLE modules. Wouldn't that make things easier?


----------



## tifosielia (Dec 17, 2015)

Aritaurus said:


> Just wondering, what would happen if you just code FEM_BODY, KAFAS2 with the necessary FDL changes and just change the FA to have an ECE country code and VO code both FLE modules. Wouldn't that make things easier?


READ the thread. No that will not work correctly.


----------



## tifosielia (Dec 17, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> After the "pernacchia" thread, it would be nice to see you contributing something for a change, rather than just exploiting financially the time other people have volunteered.
> 
> Once the coding has been confirmed, it will be posted on the forum as it has been done for the other series.


Hey, I just got my 340i, I'm very proficient with coding and I have already backed up all my CAF's, would you consider letting me test out the NGHB coding you have come up with? I'm dying to give it a shot. I have lighting package obviously.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

tifosielia said:


> Hey, I just got my 340i, I'm very proficient with coding and I have already backed up all my CAF's, would you consider letting me test out the NGHB coding you have come up with? I'm dying to give it a shot. I have lighting package obviously.


Sure: I just replied to your PM.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> Sure: I just replied to your PM.


Hey, can you send me the ncd files for the two FLE modules also. I would like to try also!

Thanks


----------



## tifosielia (Dec 17, 2015)

Aritaurus said:


> Hey, can you send me the ncd files for the two FLE modules also. I would like to try also!
> 
> Thanks


If your cars brand new, you may have to hold on. BMW updated the NCD's and the changes need to be recalculated.

If it's brand new prepare your FLE NCD's, FA, and SVT files. He will need them


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Aritaurus said:


> Hey, can you send me the ncd files for the two FLE modules also. I would like to try also!
> 
> Thanks


Great! Looking forward to your help. PM sent.


----------



## mkrup87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Anything new to report? Definitely would love to see this working.


----------



## bluesyntaxerror (Aug 6, 2016)

I've been testing NGHB on my 340i for a couple of evenings with no further changes than the removal of 5AP & 8S4 from the vehicle FA (and associated VO coding).
I think these change alone improve the headlight performance over stock behavior. But they should have a lot more to give (based on the videos of a fully functional setup).

Would any of the people in this thread that have experimented more mind sharing their coding info?
I'd love to try it out!


----------



## Old1 (Apr 1, 2016)

bluesyntaxerror said:


> I've been testing NGHB on my 340i for a couple of evenings with no further changes than the removal of 5AP & 8S4 from the vehicle FA (and associated VO coding).
> I think these change alone improve the headlight performance over stock behavior. But they should have a lot more to give (based on the videos of a fully functional setup).
> 
> Would any of the people in this thread that have experimented more mind sharing their coding info?
> I'd love to try it out!


It might appear better to you, but you are now glaring other drivers with the "medium high" beam, as tunneling is not happening properly.

I tried the same thing, but went back to stock config for this reason, until the proper solution is made public...


----------



## bluesyntaxerror (Aug 6, 2016)

Old1 said:


> It might appear better to you, but you are now glaring other drivers with the "medium high" beam, as tunneling is not happening properly.
> 
> I tried the same thing, but went back to stock config for this reason, until the proper solution is made public...


Yep, this I am aware of. I'm referring to the headlight performance in general. I feel like they illuminate a dark road better in this setup (which I mainly attribute to the variable light distribution). I manually stop them from glaring others at the moment. Hoping to be able to try out the features fully, it feels like the headlights have a lot more to give!


----------



## azwillnj (Jun 14, 2016)

I just picked up my new 2016 340 LCI today it has Lighting, DAP and DAP+ meaning I have KAFAS2. Has the coding been worked out for this all the way? Before seeing this thread I was going off the one on the F80 forum and VO coded FEM and KAFAS2 after removing 5AP and 8S4.. After reading this thread it is clear I either need some more magic from you guys or I need to remove it for now so I don't blind everyone. 

@Zidonuke - I am also in Northern VA, If you have a solution to this it would be cool to test it out... I will PM you.


----------



## azwillnj (Jun 14, 2016)

I just picked up my new 2016 340 LCI today it has Lighting, DAP and DAP+ meaning I have KAFAS2. Has the coding been worked out for this all the way? Before seeing this thread I was going off the one on the F80 forum and VO coded FEM and KAFAS2 after removing 5AP and 8S4.. After reading this thread it is clear I either need some more magic from you guys or I need to remove it for now so I don't blind everyone. 

@Zidonuke - I am also in Northern VA, If you have a solution to this it would be cool to test it out... I will PM you.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

azwillnj said:


> I just picked up my new 2016 340 LCI today it has Lighting, DAP and DAP+ meaning I have KAFAS2. Has the coding been worked out for this all the way? Before seeing this thread I was going off the one on the F80 forum and VO coded FEM and KAFAS2 after removing 5AP and 8S4.. After reading this thread it is clear I either need some more magic from you guys or I need to remove it for now so I don't blind everyone.


The 2016 F8x's still got LHM's. If you have FLE's, the coding is different.


----------



## azwillnj (Jun 14, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> The 2016 F8x's still got LHM's. If you have FLE's, the coding is different.


Exactly, I have FLE's so I need the solution you guys were working on in this thread. Can you send that over? It's important to note that my build date is very recent so I think I need to send you a dump to see whats different?

Alex.


----------



## Stu14t (Sep 29, 2016)

Zidonuke said:


> I think we should have No Glare Headlights working at this point. I also wanted to shamelessly insert that I built a simple FLE customizer in excel... You can do a bunch of fun things with the lights on any cars with FLE's
> 
> I can do F Series Coding in Northern Virginia, Also teach a bit! PM me if you wanna talk about custom lighting designs.
> 
> Heres a tiny snapshot.


I'd be really interested to see this spreadsheet and how the codings interact with each other. I'm attempting to dim the DRL's on the same side as an activated turn signal. I'm sure the mappings in here are of benefit and I also need guidance on some of the aspects of the mappings within in group 3005 LmmX, specifically what does LmmIdx00_Priority actually do?

I've learnt a lot from this thread and my aim is not as high as modifying beam patterns but I'm sure there is something here that will help and I'm happy to share my findings, good or otherwise.


----------



## JohnBDorken (Oct 2, 2016)

Any word on NGHB on the post-LCI F30? I have a 2016 340 with a late January 2016 build date, FLA camera, and FLE modules. I'm happy to test something too, if that'd be helpful.


----------



## cikan9 (Oct 20, 2016)

I have an 2016 328i and would also very want to try it out. Can anyone send me some instruction on the setting? Thanks.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

cikan9 said:


> I have an 2016 328i and would also very want to try it out. Can anyone send me some instruction on the setting? Thanks.


Which LED? Standard or Adaptive?


----------



## cikan9 (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes, my car has the LED front light package. Do you happen to know any instructions on how to program this? Thanks!


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

cikan9 said:


> Yes, my car has the LED front light package. Do you happen to know any instructions on how to program this? Thanks!


Coukd you (or anyone with F30LCI Adaptive LED) do a tremendous favor and take up close pics of:

- the outer chamber reflector? (bottom half of the corona at the outside position)

- the LED COB Array for that same section (not powered please). Its hard to see due to its location on the bottom side of the horizontal module divider but is possible if you bend over and try to angle the light around and bounce off anything that adds some more light to show the specific lens over it.

This will be tremendous help in working towards a solution or inability to achieve it via coding.

They'll look similar to these


----------



## cikan9 (Oct 20, 2016)

Miami10 said:


> Coukd you (or anyone with F30LCI Adaptive LED) do a tremendous favor and take up close pics of:
> 
> - the outer chamber reflector? (bottom half of the corona at the outside position)
> 
> ...


Of course, will do it tomorrow.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

cikan9 said:


> Of course, will do it tomorrow.


Thanks you very much. The array is very very small...(1.5mm x 1mm per led) and is needed to see a very important detail showing if it's a smart glass or non optic lens (both shown above).

Fingers crossed it's non optics. Otherwise it's not able to be enabled with coding.


----------



## cikan9 (Oct 20, 2016)

Miami10 said:


> Thanks you very much. The array is very very small...(1.5mm x 1mm per led) and is needed to see a very important detail showing if it's a smart glass or non optic lens (both shown above).
> 
> Fingers crossed it's non optics. Otherwise it's not able to be enabled with coding.


I was able to get some shots of the LED front light. For the LED array, I was able to see it but extremely hard to capture it on my phone. Anyhow, it is shown in the attachment. Thanks!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-OqEdGc4z3BeExGVHRtNU5sU2s/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-OqEdGc4z3BVGU4czFHM3pMS1k/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-OqEdGc4z3BRzF5bUYtdmxKUFk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Stoyan (Nov 15, 2016)

Great work here guys! I am new to the forum and BMW with a 2016 340i with the Adaptive LED headlights. I just took some pictures of the headlights - Inner and outer chamber BOTTOM crown.
Outer chamber bottom:








With some HUE adjustment you can clearly see there are 3 LEDs.









Inner chamber bottom:








You can clearly see 3 LEDs


----------



## Stoyan (Nov 15, 2016)

.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Stoyan said:


> Great work here guys! I am new to the forum and BMW with a 2016 340i with the Adaptive LED headlights. I just took some pictures of the headlights - Inner and outer chamber BOTTOM crown.
> Outer chamber bottom:
> 
> With some HUE adjustment you can clearly see there are 3 LEDs.
> ...


You have to either paste as URL or use site like Imgur.


----------



## Stoyan (Nov 15, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> You have to either paste as URL or use site like Imgur.


Sorry, the OneDrive https links did not work, Uploaded to photobucket.com and all good now.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Stoyan said:


> Sorry, the OneDrive https links did not work, Uploaded to photobucket.com and all good now.


:thumbup:


----------



## Stoyan (Nov 15, 2016)

Can anyone tell if the arrays in the pictures above are using smart glass or non optic lens?
I was trying to find more info online but cant really tell what we have in our cars.


----------



## azwillnj (Jun 14, 2016)

I want to get to the bottom of this and am completely in to test anything. I have a coding computer all set up and am experienced with CAFD and VO coding. What do you need pictures/dumps/model numbers of? I am right outside of DC in NOVA and can even meet up if anyone is nearby. 

I have a 2016 F30 LCI with 5AC and FLE's also have KAFAS2 with DAP and DAP+.

Alex.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

azwillnj said:


> I want to get to the bottom of this and am completely in to test anything. I have a coding computer all set up and am experienced with CAFD and VO coding. What do you need pictures/dumps/model numbers of? I am right outside of DC in NOVA and can even meet up if anyone is nearby.
> 
> I have a 2016 F30 LCI with 5AC and FLE's also have KAFAS2 with DAP and DAP+.
> 
> Alex.


You can run your VIN or check physical labels for part numbers on headlamps.


----------



## azwillnj (Jun 14, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> You can run your VIN or check physical labels for part numbers on headlamps.


Yes. What do you guys need to figure out the coding once and for all?


----------

